# Mitarbeiter sieht was Chef tippt



## Amr0d (20. Februar 2003)

Hallo erstmal,

also das ganze sieht so aus wenn mein Chef an seinem Rechner sitzt(Rechner: Station2 im LAN) und Briefe tippt egal was, er kann auch einfach auf dem Desktop in die Buchstaben hauen erscheint das selbe bei einem Mitarbeiter. Wenn dieser(Rechner: Station4 im LAN) z.b. in Word, Excel oder Google ist alles wo man was eintippen kann erscheint das was mein Chef eintippt bei ihm auf dem Bildschirm wie bei einer Art Keylogger aber gefunden habe ich nichts was kann ich tun wenn ihr mehr Infos braucht einfach eben schreiben

Ciao Amr0d


----------



## melmager (20. Februar 2003)

hmm ...
schon mal termin beim arbeitsamt holen !!
wenn ich der chef wäre dann würde der rauswurf genau 5 min dauern ..
30 sekunden für die entlassung rest zum zusammesuchen der persöhnlichen sachen unter aufsicht dann hausverbot ....


----------



## JohannesR (20. Februar 2003)

Ich habe kein einziges Wort verstanden! Das ist völlig zusammenhangslos und ohne satzzeichen geschrieben, wie hast du rausgefunden was er von uns wollte ?


----------



## melmager (20. Februar 2003)

@boom

3 mal gelesen ; bei stellen die unklar waren immer das schlechteste annehmen

letzlich wollen die den chef ausspähen ...

am einfachsten für die zwecke ist ja eine schnurlose tastatur alter bauart


----------



## Eyewitness (21. Februar 2003)

Das sieht für mich allerdings eher so aus, als ob jemand versehentlich die Remotedesktopunterstützung angefordert hat. Wie auch immer, so wie es da beschrieben ist, ist es eigentlich nicht möglich, außer es hat sich jemand hingesetzt und entsprechende nicht ganz legale Programme installiert.

Das mit den Funktastaturen könnte auch nicht ganz falsch sein. Wenn die Rechner nur ein paar Meter voneinander entfernt sind, dann ließe sich das als Ursache nicht ganz ausschließen.


----------



## Amr0d (21. Februar 2003)

Danke für eure großartige hilfe habe mir dann letztendlich selber geholfen (es lag an den funktastaturen) So schlecht kann ich das Problem gar nicht beschrieben haben ich mein was ist hierdran schwer zu versstehen



> also das ganze sieht so aus wenn mein Chef an seinem Rechner sitzt(Rechner: Station2 im LAN) und Briefe tippt egal was, er kann auch einfach auf dem Desktop in die Buchstaben hauen erscheint das selbe bei einem Mitarbeiter


----------



## Adam Wille (27. Februar 2003)

Amr0d, Problem Nr.1 war sicherlich die Tatsache, dass keiner wirklich wusste, ob du einen existenten Sachverhalt schilderst oder diesen Sachverhalt gerne herbeiführen würdest...!

Du hattest imho Variante 1 davon anvisiert, melmager erwartete hingegen Variante 2 und schon war das Missverständnis da...

Nextes Mal besser eine kurze Nachricht in der Richtung liegenlassen, damit nachfolgende wissen, was die Intention deines Posting überhaupt ist. 

Geist


----------



## JohannesR (27. Februar 2003)

Irgendwie war das ganze viel zu umständlich Formuliert worden, schreib doch einfach etwas in der art wie:

"Wir wollen unseren Chef ausspionieren und brauchen zu diesem Zweck einen Keylogger."

DAS hätte ich verstanden!


----------



## Amr0d (27. Februar 2003)

Nein Nein ich wollte ihn schonmal gar nicht ausspionieren ich sollte nur die Spionage beheben die sich aber später als Funk Problem entpuppt hat

@ Geist werde ich in erwegung ziehen nur wenn man unter druck ist muss man schnell was schreiben damit chef zufrieden ist


----------



## JohannesR (27. Februar 2003)

Hä? Oben hast du das Gegenteil geschrieben (glaub ich)! Gewöhn dir doch mal ab zwischen zwei Sätzen einen "." zu machen, mit einem "?" oder einem "!" wäre ich auch zufrieden!
Ich brauche immer die volle Konzentration um deine Chaosposts zu lesen. Sorry, ist aber leider so!


----------



## DarkLordSilver (14. März 2003)

naja ein simples "," würde scho reichen ... oder eben die 3 gedankenpunkte


----------



## Amr0d (15. März 2003)

Ok ok. ich gebe mich geschlagen. ich werde es dann doch mal in betracht ziehen, satzzeichen zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## aquila (16. März 2003)

*rofl* hab noch immer nichts verstanden... aber war lustig zum lesen...  weil ich habe es mir jetzt ca. 3x durchgelesen und noch immer nicht verstanden was er will... 

solche beiträge sind immer ganz witzig...


----------



## Amr0d (16. März 2003)

Ich glaube dann liegt es wirklich nicht an mir sondern an euch ich, ich meine ich habe davor einen gramatisch korrekten satz geschrieben was ist daran dann bitte nicht zu verstehen??


----------



## aquila (16. März 2003)

Naja man kanns ja auch einfach formulieren als es du gemacht hast, außerdem was ist das für eine 0815 Information "Rechner: Station2 im LAN"? Wer braucht die? Was hat dies mit deinem Problem zu tun, ist doch völlig egal. Manchmal ist weniger schreiben, mehr und das auch nur weil es die anderen User leichter verstehen und dadurch auch mehr Treads kommen mit die du was anfangen kannst, - auf die Lösungsfindung jetzt bezogen.


----------



## Amr0d (18. März 2003)

Ok ist klar das war unnötig aber ich denke das Thema ist jetzt geklärt habe bereits neuen Thread geschrieben hoffe den versteht ihr 


http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials74751.html


----------

